# GTA V



## Aidy (Oct 25, 2011)

http://www.rockstargames.com/ c:

I hope R* aren't just bullshitting us, any idea where it'll be set? 
I'm guessing maybe LA/Hollywood, there were little hints that it'd be set somewhere near the coast so that's my guess. Maybe a parody of San Francisco (so it'll be San Andreas again). Maybe not even in the US at all :3


----------



## BRN (Oct 25, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> http://www.rockstargames.com/ c:
> 
> I hope R* aren't just bullshitting us, any idea where it'll be set?
> I'm guessing maybe LA/Hollywood, there were little hints that it'd be set somewhere near the coast so that's my guess. Maybe a parody of San Francisco (so it'll be San Andreas again). Maybe not even in the US at all :3



I was about to say "Already?". Then I remembered San Andreas was released in 2004.

That's before Halo 2 was even released.

I feel fucking _old_.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 25, 2011)

Don't worry, I'm with you. San Andreas <3
Seriously though, if it's set in SA I'll be really happy, that was the best GTA to date and had a fantastic map to screw around on. GTA 4 just felt a bit.. small compared to the others :/


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA London would be a nice change


----------



## Aidy (Oct 25, 2011)

Well it already happened, and it was a total disaster :c


----------



## Alstor (Oct 25, 2011)

The trailer hasn't even been released, and it already seems like one of the best games of 2012/3.
/fanboy


----------



## Cain (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA Somalia.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Oct 25, 2011)

The "five" reminds me of a money design, so my guess is on Washington D.C.


----------



## Xenke (Oct 25, 2011)

I was waiting for this.

Honestly, I like the feel of GTA better, but the only thing that tends to attract me to Saint's Row as well is the fact that character customization in GTA is fairly minimal. Albeit because GTA has a more rigid story line.

Anyway, I'd like it if they made it so I could use my gun to shoot out my tires without the police getting all pissy. COME ON, I JUST WANT TO SKID EVERYWHERE, LET ME GOOOOOO.

Also, can we have someone with a funny accent plz? :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2011)

meh... im not a huge fan of sandbox games  the GTA series is pretty awesome but in most games like that i get tired of the plot very early on. then i start dicking around and causing some major mayhem. but even that gets boring after a few days


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2011)

What about GTA: Cape Town?  

Nah...people would probably find ways to cry "Racism"...I mean, they cried about resident Evil 5. >.<;

Maybe it'll be set in Detroit.



CaptainCool said:


> meh... im not a huge fan of sandbox games  the GTA series is pretty awesome but in most games like that i get tired of the plot very early on. then i start dicking around and causing some major mayhem. but even that gets boring after a few days



I did kind of get bored of Bully after a couple hours of mayhem in Endless Summer. :< yeah I see what you mean.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA has always been a satirical commentary on American culture, so I doubt it'll be outside of the US. However, I'd love if it was set in the 60's. The whole hippie movement would be a great setting, ripe for the pickings, plus the soundtrack would be great.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2011)

The thing i loved most about the gta series is evroniment and the comedy of american culture. Also the story was pretty good.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2011)

Bring back Vice City. Do it, faggots.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 25, 2011)

Well it's been outside of the US before, way back when GTA first started. I'm a huge fanboy of GTA too, but also a massive fan of Saints Row. Reason I like Saints Row a lot more now is that GTA 4 didn't feel as free as San Andreas did, and the humour wasn't as obvious as it was in SA if you know what I mean.
Saints Row is just a huge pisstake of GTA, that's why I <3 it c:

I'd love to see it back in Vice City, or San Andreas. To be honest I'd look forward to any location, hopefully GTA V will be built with a brand new version of the RAGE engine and Euphoria so the physics'll be even funnier to screw with, and the game will be visually beautiful. Can't wait to see what ENB'll end up doing to it (if someone makes it compatible) :3


----------



## Vega (Oct 25, 2011)

GTA V is coming out?!  With a trailer November 2nd?!





EDIT: I did this for comedic purposes guys, I'm not THAT excited for GTAV.  But still, GTAV!  HELL YEAH!!!  Can't wait for the trailer.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 26, 2011)

Some analyzers figured the game might take place in Washington, between 1864 and 1964.  Some other rumors say it'll take place in San Andreas and might be a sequel.  I myself hope the PC version will have better controls than IV, I couldn't play it because the controls were so broken.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 26, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Well it's been outside of the US before, way back when GTA first started. I'm a huge fanboy of GTA too, but also a massive fan of Saints Row. Reason I like Saints Row a lot more now is that GTA 4 didn't feel as free as San Andreas did, and the humour wasn't as obvious as it was in SA if you know what I mean.
> Saints Row is just a huge pisstake of GTA, that's why I <3 it c:
> 
> I'd love to see it back in Vice City, or San Andreas. To be honest I'd look forward to any location, hopefully GTA V will be built with a brand new version of the RAGE engine and Euphoria so the physics'll be even funnier to screw with, and the game will be visually beautiful. Can't wait to see what ENB'll end up doing to it (if someone makes it compatible) :3



Yeah, GTA and SR are both great games, but SR is about dicking about to great lengths and having shitloads of fun, unlike GTA (which is still very fun) that likes to be a bit more serious. GTA:SA wasn't very serious, though (jet packs, anyone?).


----------



## Xenke (Oct 26, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Some analyzers figured the game might take place in Washington, between 1864 and 1964.  Some other rumors say it'll take place in San Andreas and might be a sequel.  I myself hope the PC version will have better controls than IV, I couldn't play it because the controls were so broken.



Oh please, they aren't that bad.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 26, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Some analyzers figured the game might take place in Washington, between 1864 and...



You know a 1864 mod actually *would* be pretty amusing. 

*walks up to someone and pushes them off their horse*
"what art thou doing?!" 
*goes on a trampling rampage*
*Guards show up shouting, "HALT! HALT! HALT! HALT! HALT! HALT! HAL HAL HALT! HALT! HAL HALT!"*

*throws someone out of a covered wagon*

*throws someone out of a carriage*

"You have died of Dysentery."


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Yeah, GTA and SR are both great games, but SR is about dicking about to great lengths and having shitloads of fun, unlike GTA (which is still very fun) that likes to be a bit more serious. GTA:SA wasn't very serious, though (jet packs, anyone?).



Exactly, that's the reason I love SR, and that's why SA is my favourite GTA. I mean, it isn't every day you see a harrier fly through the city blowing the crap out of everything. And with SR, well, that's just Saints Row. Like I said (I think), I hope R* make GTA V more like SA in terms of seriousness. And planes, I want planes back. And more helicopters.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 26, 2011)

I thought they already mentioned going back to London?


----------



## BRN (Oct 26, 2011)

triangle triangle square circle ecks r-one r-two l-one l-two FUCK ME I STILL REMEMBER THIS


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 26, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> I thought they already mentioned going back to London?



Source?


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> I thought they already mentioned going back to London?


I wonder if RockStar would use london irl for this one or redesign it.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm wondering what you guys want from a protagonist. Niko Bellic wasn't very memorable for me.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

I was seriously let down by GTA IV, so I'm hoping they've learnt from their mistakes. The Ballad of Gay Tony was much more interesting than the main game, so I'm hoping it will be more in line with that, but with even less "HEY WANT TO GO PLAY BOWLING AND EAT PIZZA? It's okay if you don't want to, I'll just stop bringing cars for you until you do."


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's hoping they don't mess it up like they did #4


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, BOGT was amazing. I still play GTA only for that addon, TLAD was okay but still didn't feel like proper GTA, it felt way too serious. And yep, GTA V better hadn't have some guy calling you up saying 'COUSIN <NAME>, WANNA GO BOWLING??' .-.
Thing I'd remember most about a protagonist is their voice to be honest, or just how badass they are. I remember Gordon Freeman from the HL series because he's just amazing, and the least likely guy to be saving the world a repelling an alien race from enslaving Humans. And I remember Duke Nukem because his voice is just amazing. Lets hope R* make this guy memorable c:


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 26, 2011)

Jared said:


> Source?


I unno, I heard it a while ago not long after GTAIV Gay Tony was out. Also I heard something about it before 2011's E3 took place, but I have no source. I just figured it was a logical step to go back to London anyway, they could include like northern France and most if not all of the UK, massive area.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Isn't there's something like 840 miles in the UK? 
That's awfully large for a game, I doubt they'll do the _whole_ UK. London on its own is big enough to host GTA. Besides, I'm not sure what would happen in that. You'd basically have cockney gangs or chavs running around thinking they're really badass then getting a beatdown by the Police. A country that has more gang related crime would probably be best for GTA, like the US. In the UK people just tend to stab each other then run away and hide :v

Meh, I honestly don't care where they set it, as long as they make it fun.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 26, 2011)

GTA:SA is up there with my all-time favorite games, mostlybecause of how  big it is and, more importantly, how big it feels. It really captures  the feeling of an escalating scale. You start out as some random-ass  member in a second-rate gang. Your missions include tagging walls,  beating people up, and "getting the fuck out of here" when the big boys  show up.  

Then you get a gun. 

The game was long and  varied enough that at the end I had a serious WTF moment as I realized  how far I had come (if you've played the game you know what moment I'm  talking about.) Any game that's long/deep enough to get you from  "graffiti sprayer" to "Phantom jacker" without appearing jarringly  illogical has succeeded in my book. 


Moving on to GTA5...  there's only so much they can do in a modern game like that. Hopefully  they'll find a balance. Red Dead Redemption worked well enough like that  without being absurd. I wouldn't expect them to put in jet packs and green goo, but it could still be good. 



Jared said:


> I'm wondering what you guys want from a protagonist. Niko Bellic wasn't very memorable for me.



No reason to break the formula now. Somehow the only sane man in a world gone mad, yet most would call his actions mad. 

I like Niko. He seems so... calm for someone who routinely slaughters people.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Moving on to GTA5...  there's only so much they can do in a modern game like that. Hopefully  they'll find a balance. Red Dead Redemption worked well enough like that  without being absurd. I wouldn't expect them to put in jet packs and green goo, but it could still be good.



Yeah, R* probably won't do that, but we can always hope c:




Unsilenced said:


> I like Niko. He seems so... calm for someone who routinely slaughters people.



It might be because he used to be in the army.


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 26, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> It might be because he used to be in the army.



"I'VE FOUGHT IN WAR! THIS IS NOTHING TO ME!" 

Frank West can eat a dick.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> "I'VE FOUGHT IN WAR! THIS IS NOTHING TO ME!"
> 
> Frank West can eat a dick.



Damn, I hate Frank West. One of the worst protagonists _ever__._ :c


----------



## Sar (Oct 26, 2011)

Jared said:


> I'm wondering what you guys want from a protagonist. Niko Bellic wasn't very memorable for me.


 Tommy Vercetti.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 26, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Damn, I hate Frank West. One of the worst protagonists _ever__._ :c


At least he has more personality than Chuck from DR2. He just has a worse backstory. :V

I like Frank, he's basically a loveable jackass. I like playing as those kind of characters in sandbox games. :3


----------



## Aidy (Oct 26, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> At least he has more personality than Chuck from DR2. He just has a worse backstory. :V
> 
> I like Frank, he's basically a loveable jackass. I like playing as those kind of characters in sandbox games. :3



Meh, that's a fair point. I hate both the protagonists in the DR games, I just play it for the hilariously weird combat. Same goes for Dead Island now (though Sam B, the one from NARLINS is a total badass :3).


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 27, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Isn't there's something like 840 miles in the UK?
> That's awfully large for a game, I doubt they'll do the _whole_ UK. London on its own is big enough to host GTA. Besides, I'm not sure what would happen in that. You'd basically have cockney gangs or chavs running around thinking they're really badass then getting a beatdown by the Police. A country that has more gang related crime would probably be best for GTA, like the US. In the UK people just tend to stab each other then run away and hide :v
> 
> Meh, I honestly don't care where they set it, as long as they make it fun.



GTA used to be set in London, actually. Also this is GTA V. San Andreas was massive, and they don't exactly do things to scale. However the next logical step is to do a 1:1 scale of something very big, like the UK or perhaps just all or most of Britain. Though realistically it's probably going to be somewhere in the USA.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

lilEmber said:


> GTA used to be set in London, actually. Also this is GTA V. San Andreas was massive, and they don't exactly do things to scale. However the next logical step is to do a 1:1 scale of something very big, like the UK or perhaps just all or most of Britain. Though realistically it's probably going to be somewhere in the USA.



I know, I've already said that it was set in London. SA was more like a very, very small state, probably the same size as a small county in the UK.


----------



## Vega (Oct 27, 2011)

Am I the ONLY one who liked GTA IV?  And LA Noire and Red Dead Redemption for that matter.  I'm hoping GTA V is like these games story-wise and gameplay-wise.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

Vega said:


> Am I the ONLY one who liked GTA IV?  And LA Noire and Red Dead Redemption for that matter.  I'm hoping GTA V is like these games story-wise and gameplay-wise.



No no, I enjoyed it. I was just disappointed in GTA IV. I loved RDR and LA Noire, they were fantastic games.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 27, 2011)

Vega said:


> Am I the ONLY one who liked GTA IV?



Probably. It was a pretty awful game, and I was very happy to get rid of it~


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd prefer they ditch the 1:1 scale perfect model of a real place thing. It's too limiting. In real life you start driving in a city and an hour later you're probably still in a city. In San Andreas you start driving in a city and an hour later you're wherever the fuck you feel like. San Andreas covered a huge part of California, but was very compact. 6 hours of cow country is something that does *not* need to be reproduced tree for tree. You just add some long stretches of winding roads and people get the idea. By shortening/compacting things you can provide a much more varied experience.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 27, 2011)

Vega said:


> Am I the ONLY one who liked GTA IV?  And LA Noire and Red Dead Redemption for that matter.  I'm hoping GTA V is like these games story-wise and gameplay-wise.


I really liked it, it had a good story and it was fun. Also it has ragdoll physics which the other gta games didn't have and that's automatically awesome, i don't see anything awful about ragdoll.


----------



## Kirbizard (Oct 27, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also it has ragdoll physics which the other gta games didn't have and that's automatically awesome, i don't see anything awful about ragdoll.


This reminds me that as long as they still have drunken mode, there's endless entertainment to be had with ragdoll physics.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

Kirbizard said:


> This reminds me that as long as they still have drunken mode, there's endless entertainment to be had with ragdoll physics.



Hahaha, I love the drunk mode, especially when I had the Simple Native Trainer installed :3


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 27, 2011)

I wonder if it would be a good idea to have a zombie dlc like Red Dead did.


----------



## Aidy (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe, it'd certainly be interesting. Undead Nightmare was pretty fun.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 28, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> I know, I've already said that it was set in London. SA was more like a very, very small state, probably the same size as a small county in the UK.


Well actually it was three of some of the largest cities in the world all in one map.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry for the megabump, but the trailer just got released. Looks like it's set in San Andreas again.


----------



## Aetius (Nov 2, 2011)

Ohh boy! Los Angeles : D


----------



## WingDog (Nov 2, 2011)

Aidy70060 said:


> Sorry for the megabump, but the trailer just got released. Looks like it's set in San Andreas again.



It's Tommy Vercetti though, you can't go wrong there.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 2, 2011)

I like that they put the title as "Grand Theft Auto V (five)" because apparently Americans are idiots and don't know what comes after IV.

My hopes are raised from like 10% to 30% - Though it also makes me sort of laugh that they're basically like, "Well we did fuck up IV, so lets combine San Andreas and Vice City" in hopes of not bombing again. (But isn't Tommy going to be like 60-70 years old though? Vice City was based in like, the mid-80's and he was already middle-aged, and V looks like it'll be 2012/2013-era, almost 30 years later)

It's smart at the same time it's a little pathetic, but if they actually try to revert back to how awesome those games were, they stand a chance at not sucking :v


----------



## Alstor (Nov 2, 2011)

WingDog said:


> It's Tommy Vercetti though, you can't go wrong there.


Honestly, I'm really hoping for this.


----------



## WingDog (Nov 3, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I like that they put the title as "Grand Theft Auto V (five)" because apparently Americans are idiots and don't know what comes after IV.
> 
> My hopes are raised from like 10% to 30% - Though it also makes me sort of laugh that they're basically like, "Well we did fuck up IV, so lets combine San Andreas and Vice City" in hopes of not bombing again. (But isn't Tommy going to be like 60-70 years old though? Vice City was based in like, the mid-80's and he was already middle-aged, and V looks like it'll be 2012/2013-era, almost 30 years later)
> 
> It's smart at the same time it's a little pathetic, but if they actually try to revert back to how awesome those games were, they stand a chance at not sucking :v



Maybe your right, The way he talks of a son though, makes me wonder, maybe you play as his kid?



Alstor said:


> Honestly, I'm really hoping for this.



That would be epic. Make the replay value shoot through the roof.


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

To be honest Tommy Vercetti was one of the protagonists I hated, he was pretty annoying in my opinion. If we do play as Vercetti I'm certain it'd be his son, as said before this looks like it's set around 2012 or something close, so Tommy must be either an old man or dead. I'm interested to see how they'll do the 3 characters though (if they do), I'm really looking forward to this. The devs themselves said they were disappointed with how GTA IV turned out, and hope GTA V will be a massive improvement. 


also jets.


----------



## Folgrimeo (Nov 3, 2011)

...oh my god that's insanely beautiful... I swear you could be someone who doesn't like GTA or has never heard of it before, and yet for a moment that changes when you see this trailer. The attention to detail is unbelievable, the realistic movement of everyone... seeing that mountain range... and of course, the narration and music made everything that much cooler.

Just to remind myself, I looked up a couple previous trailers. Looked at one for GTA IV. That game still looks pretty, but the trailer seemed a bit sloppy (focusing on the characters whose models now look a little dated didn't help). Then I looked at the modern L.A. Noire trailer, now that was quite good, had a cinematic feel to it with great flow. I see that same sort of energy in the GTA V trailer, which I think goes a long way towards building up anticipation and possibly attracting people who never heard of the series before.

As for why the V changes to a "five", some people theorize that V stands for Vercetti. I don't recall any other game with a V or X having to explain its own title (look at the never-ending Final Fantasy series. Those Roman numerals get to be a bother to interpret after a while, like having to see the difference between VII and VIII). So why start now?


----------



## Aidy (Nov 3, 2011)

GTA has always been written in Roman Numerals, I don't know why but I don't mind it because I can read them. But I agree, this trailer is beautiful, Rockstar have really done an amazing job and the trailer alone has convinced me that the game has improved :3


----------



## Milo (Nov 3, 2011)

my theory with the whole "who's who" and "maybe it's tommy vercetti" thing is that it's possible that they might finally be giving gamers what they want. to know what happened to the protagonist of the other games. GTA has a tendency of leaving the protagonist off at some random moment at the end of the game, as you're never to see or hear about them ever again. 

the fact that it's set in san andreas itself is probably a dead giveaway that they'll end up tying some strings together and bringing references to the old games back to life.


----------



## Waffles (Nov 3, 2011)

I liked GTA IV because OF CARMAGGEDON FLYING CARS EVERYWHERE HAHAH YES, WATCH THE WORLD BURN
And come on. The "five" over the V is written the same way as a 5 dollar bill. That's why, GTA is all about scoring money and bitches, obviously!


----------



## Milo (Nov 3, 2011)

Waffles said:


> I liked GTA IV because OF CARMAGGEDON FLYING CARS EVERYWHERE HAHAH YES, WATCH THE WORLD BURN
> And come on. The "five" over the V is written the same way as a 5 dollar bill. That's why, GTA is all about scoring money and bitches, obviously!



no way! scoring money and bitches? that's totally new to the GTA world!

I'll make you my bitch for $5 :U





_no no, I kid :<_


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2011)

it would be cool if they brought some references from san andreas back, also the GTA series is always good for some fun.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 3, 2011)

Yeah I like this area a lot, the have so much diversity and such a large area. ^^


----------



## Xenke (Nov 4, 2011)

It's shiny.

Therefor I must buy it.


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 4, 2011)

Do we still get jacked up swingsets?


----------



## Traven V (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm going to get lynched in this thread for posting a Saint's Row The Third link in a GTA V link (The last game made me lose faith in it for now) Saint's Row The Third's going to be AWESOME! check it http://www.saintsrow.com/


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 9, 2011)

The only thing I didn't like about San Andreas is the many purple n*ggersBallas who shoot you on sight when you're trying to to shit.  The only way to get rid of them is to perform mass genocide on every street corner of Los Santos. Twice if you did it early on.


----------

